# RIP - Vic Mizzy, who wrote 'Addams Family' theme, dies



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.denverpost.com/entertainment/ci_13597160



> LOS ANGELES-Vic Mizzy, a songwriter who composed the catchy themes for the 1960s sit-coms "The Addams Family" and "Green Acres," has died.
> He was 93.
> 
> Mizzy died Saturday at his home in Bel Air, his manager Jonathan Wolfson said. He said he didn't know the cause of death.


Rest in peace Vic.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/entertainment/ci_13597160
> 
> Rest in peace Vic.


Wow, 93 years young, good for him. My dog just gave me a look like if I sing Green Acres one more time he will jump up and bite me.

I totally agree, RIP Vic.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Vic. Thanks for the tunes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I'll have both tunes in my head for the rest of the day


----------

